# Two VHF Antennae?



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

I have seen some Lake Erie boats with what seems to be 2 VHF antennae, one starboard, one port. Is this what I _am_ seeing? What is the advantage? Aside form another antenna, what hardware is needed?

Thanks,
ApeShip


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Without looking in the cabin it's hard to know what the second antenna is for and what it is connected to. Generally, two antennas are not better than one.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I have one for VHF and a 2nd for AM/FM. The AM/FM is quite a bit smaller in length though. Some folks might have a 2nd VHF as a backup.
They could also be co-phased to one VHF.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

How about two VHF radios? One in the main cockpit and one on the fly bridge?


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the responses folks. Didn't know they were here, seems "Instant email notification" is not working.


----------

